# Why would you teach a nine year old to use  a  uzi



## Davey Jones (Aug 27, 2014)

9-year-old girl accidentally killed an Arizona shooting instructor as he was showing her how to use an automatic Uzi, authorities said.

http://www.floridatoday.com/story/news/2014/08/27/girl-kills-instructor-with-uzi/14683843/


----------



## rt3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Young people in lots of places are taught to shoot, Africa, Central America. its only civilized countries with their heads in the clouds that don't.  This one went bad.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 27, 2014)

you have the uzi over rated. and your talking about a familial relationship, not someone of unknown skills which is the strange part to me. it appears so far that the instructor was simply trying to give the girl the experience of shooting an UZI, before going home, not necessarily training her.

it appears that the girl (family) was from New Jersey visiting the area.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Aug 27, 2014)

*Q: Why would you teach a nine year old to use  a  uzi         ?*

 'Cause the flame thrower's too heavy ?


----------



## Ina (Aug 27, 2014)

Pooper:awman::lame:


----------



## MrJim (Aug 27, 2014)

We all had guns when we were kids. 

.22 rifles mostly. One friend had a 16 ga shotgun & I used my grandfathers old 20 ga double barrel on occasion.

But the idea of a kid needing to shoot an automatic was non existant.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 27, 2014)

select fire, if one on your 22's loaded the next round without manual assist its an automatic.  the devil is the details.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

So the age, size and strength of the child is irrelevant?
She could just have easily put a bullet into her own brain.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2014)

Key word-teach. Not necessarily fire but TEACH. With a slow progression from live single shot fire to automatic fire.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2014)

rt3 said:


> select fire, if one on your 22's loaded the next round without manual assist its an automatic.  the devil is the details.



But it's still a stark contrast - a 9-year-old girl, one year short of legal age in her home state of New Jersey for hunting animals, paired up with a gun that is pretty much limited to hunting humans, whether you call it an auto or select fire.

I don't suppose the parents will feel the need to assume some of the blame?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

The words, "No, that is not for you until you are much older", would have made such a difference.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 27, 2014)

she just as easily could have held all the rounds down range, if you watch the video, the instructor moves the switch and the weapon discharges, but instead the weapon torques to the left, something went wrong (besides the obvious, nine years old gun etc.). 
the uzi is really much easier to shoot (less recoil, get back on target etc) than a shotgun, which many kids hunt with, even semi autos. they are not used for hunting humans, as pistol cartridges are very close range, compared to something like an AK 47 round. sub guns make up for lethality because of the higher probability of multiple hits. There is something in the relationship between the parents and the instructor that has yet to come up. 

I see the New York Times has jumped on Jim's bandwagon.  "Guns don't kill people, nine year old with pony tails and pink shorts do"  oh that's cold.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2014)

> "Guns don't kill people, nine year old with pony tails and pink shorts do"  oh that's cold.


Actually it was the bullet but secondary to that it was either the gun or the girl. What else could it be?

Yes I realise that it was an accidental death but the point still stands. 
Guns, bullets and children are not a good combination.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 27, 2014)

my point was simply that the anti-gun New York Times will use another death to promote their agenda. 

The same as the contribution of Microsoft's Bill Gates to the anti gun campaign of 6 million dollars in Washington state. Can the grass roots American be bought off? time will tell.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 28, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Actually it was the bullet but secondary to that it was either the gun or the girl. What else could it be?
> 
> Yes I realise that it was an accidental death but the point still stands.
> Guns, bullets and children are not a good combination.



Yes, you & I & every other sane, rational minded adult on the planet understand that.

But the gun loons are like Bible thumping fundie religious fanatics when it comes to guns.

They want everyone indoctrinated as young as possible, so that means that children MUST be taught how to fire any & all types of guns as young as possible. Give them the taste & get them hooked early in order to increase the chances that they'll grow up into obedient, brainwashed little NRA drones who vote conservative based primarily on the 2nd amendment.

Guns are these people's religion.

Or at the very least, one of their main religious icons.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 28, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Yes, you & I & every other sane, rational minded adult on the planet understand that.
> 
> But the gun loons are like Bible thumping fundie religious fanatics when it comes to guns.
> 
> ...



Perfect description....It is just so unbelievable stupid that adults think it is acceptable to put children and guns together.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't know why this girls parents had her shooting this, unless it was the sign posted "Shoot A Machine Gun" by the Range. Some signs can really attract people to do things, especially when on vacation. We all talk about how some people will go out and buy something they see advertised on tv or stop someplace (while on a vacation), because of a sign posted, to do something exciting. Going to Disney World is excitement enough for some parents and their kids, while shooting a machine gun (UZI) is REAL excitement to other parents and their kids (at least that's what the parents and their kids think). 

As for me, and my wife, we say "no thanks" to shooting one. 

While living in Colorado, we went out to the eastern plains area and stopped by a Range, that was advertising in a local paper, about new membership. Nothing was stated about type of firearms. Well, we got there and an employee took us around the Range in their golf cart. We heard the typical firing of rifles and handguns, BUT, as we rounded a corner, I could hear "rat, tat, tat, tat" and asked what that was. He said, "that's our UZI Range, would you like to try it?" I looked at my wife and could see in her eyes the words "no way" and so I looked at him and said "no thanks, but would like you to take us back to our vehicle so we can get out of here!". Nothing was said after that, except "goodbye" by him and "thanks" by us.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2014)

One of the biggest tourist attractions in Hi, Las Vegas, for visiting tourists whose countries have strict gun control and few civil liberties  is visiting a shooting range, and shooting a select fire weapon. It goes a little deeper than a comparison of Disneyland, which we can give credit for rewriting and destroying some of the greatest literature written, and address civil rights and basic freedoms. 
Choosing not to be involved is good, its when you tell others they can't be the trouble will start. 
Stupid to me is the teenager who was sunbathing in the drive way with her ear phones on and her dad back over killing her. 
The control loons would have you believe that rational behavior is somehow definable. Naturally criminals have rational thought, and the control loon"s religion is the only correct one.  

 A recent Federal judge ruling declared Mass. ban on "assault weapons" ok which will kick it to the Supreme Court. Hopefully this will force the court to define what constitutes infringe etc. With 8 million "assault rifles" and 20% of the population having these , it will be a real issue as no one having them is going to "turn them in" and will literally define the outcome of the November elections.  With less than .3% of the crimes committed with this type of weapon it will be a defining moment for the 2nd amendment. 

Sorry to jet of track here, but for some reason Mr. Jim wants to do some type of psycho analysis, of which he is neither qualified, nor accurate.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Actually it was the bullet but secondary to that it was either the gun or the girl. What else could it be?
> 
> Yes I realise that it was an accidental death but the point still stands.
> *Guns, bullets and children are not a good combination.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MrJim (Aug 28, 2014)

rt3 said:


> Sorry to jet of track here, but for some reason Mr. Jim wants to do some type of psycho analysis, of which he is neither qualified, nor accurate.



IOW, I was, to use a shooting related euphemism that you ought to appreciate, *right on target*. :rofl:

And obviously hit a nerve, too.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2014)

well your shot missed its mark, you are slow on the draw, you are shooting with rubber bullets, and you shoot with a limp wrist, (causes the gun to misfire)

insane, assault, innocent, drugs, etc are legal terms defined by the Federal government you do not get to change their meanings to suit your agenda. Unfortunately they are bandied about by lay people under the assumption every one shares the same definition.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Davey watch out!!!-- Wayne is right behind you


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 28, 2014)

The state of Massachusetts seems to take gun safety for children very seriously.
The new laws make sense to me.

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/guns.html


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The state of Massachusetts seems to take gun safety for children very seriously.
> The new laws make sense to me.
> 
> http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/guns.html




...from the article..

According to the Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence, Massachusetts, which just passed new gun control measures, is among the 28 states and D.C. that have laws restricting access to guns by anyone under 18 years of age, without a permit, and among the 14 states with laws that "impose criminal liability on persons who negligently store firearms, where minors could or do gain access to the firearm."

....this should be the law nationwide.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The state of Massachusetts seems to take gun safety for children very seriously.
> The new laws make sense to me.
> 
> http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/08/guns.html





Im from Massachusetts and very proud to be from there.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Aug 28, 2014)

Ina said:


> Pooper:awman::lame:




Lame ?Nuhu..

No I'm not, just have a little hitch in my getty-up.

Kid should never have been holding an Uzi by herself. What that event did to her will scar her for life.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Problem with the Mass law as you state is that there is no way to enforce it. What are you going to do search every household? Gee how many civil rights does that violate. The law center to prevent gun violence is another one of Billionare Michael Bloombergs PACs. As far as nationwide, thankfully most of the western states see the stupidity in it, and have programs in place to teach young people. Part of this will includes arming and training teachers in public schools. The best solution would be for the recreation dept. of each city, to have a shooting range. But with so much funding going to irrigate the number grown crop in the US, grass, golfing would suffer. 
The mass, law which is currently being challenged on constitutional issues is part of a 20 state suit against the SAFE act, passed by New York last year. This is hopes of getting the Supreme Court, who has side stepped the issue as of the Heller case.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 28, 2014)

> The mass, law which is currently being challenged on constitutional issues is part of a 20 state suit against the SAFE act, passed by New York last year.



Because Heaven forbid that a law should be passed to help keep children and teens safe.

Where in The Constitution does it say, even indirectly, that you have the right to store firearms in such as way as to enable children to shoot themselves or their friends with fully loaded automatic weapons left lying around the house? Is there no room for some common sense in the national good?


----------



## MrJim (Aug 28, 2014)

rt3 said:


> well your shot missed its mark, you are slow on the draw, you are shooting with rubber bullets, and you shoot with a limp wrist, (causes the gun to misfire)
> 
> insane, assault, innocent, drugs, etc are legal terms defined by the Federal government you do not get to change their meanings to suit your agenda. Unfortunately they are bandied about by lay people under the assumption every one shares the same definition.



^ Total, utter & complete....







None of those words you listed are "legal terms". You can find their meaning in any dictionary &  they have been used conversationally for as long as they've been in existence.

Nor did I attempt to change their meaning to to suit any agenda or for any other reason.

They are what they are, they mean what they mean & I meant them the way I used them.

You, on the other hand, seem only able to deflect & obfuscate.

Obviously because you know I'm right.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 28, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Because Heaven forbid that a law should be passed to help keep children and teens safe.
> 
> Where in The Constitution does it say, even indirectly, that you have the right to store firearms in such as way as to enable children to shoot themselves or their friends with fully loaded automatic weapons left lying around the house? Is there no room for some common sense in the national good?



I think he considers that to fall under "the pursuit of happiness"....


----------



## MrJim (Aug 28, 2014)

rt3 said:


> Problem with the Mass law as you state is that there is no way to enforce it. What are you going to do search every household? Gee how many civil rights does that violate. The law center to prevent gun violence is another one of Billionare Michael Bloombergs PACs. As far as nationwide, thankfully most of the western states see the stupidity in it, and have programs in place to teach young people. Part of this will includes arming and training teachers in public schools. The best solution would be for the recreation dept. of each city, to have a shooting range. But with so much funding going to irrigate the number grown crop in the US, grass, golfing would suffer.
> The mass, law which is currently being challenged on constitutional issues is part of a 20 state suit against the SAFE act, passed by New York last year. This is hopes of getting the Supreme Court, who has side stepped the issue as of the Heller case.



When this country gets to the point that we feel arming teachers in public schools is a good thing, then we will have gone completely over the edge.

And we will have the gun industry, their shills in the NRA & their willing dupes & useful tools to thank for it.

I wonder what the 2nd amendment crowd's answer will be, after the first few times a group of teenage boys overpowers an armed teacher, takes his/her gun away, then goes on a shooting rampage, typical of the ones we'll likely be hearing about once or twice a month by then.

Wonder how these "Einsteins" will defend their "genius" reasoning behind arming teachers then.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 23, 2014)

My father and grandfather taught me to use firearms when I was a child.  HOWEVER, along with the skill, they also taught me a healthy respect for the killing power of weapons and the proper and safe way to handle and use them, along with the proper and safe way to clean and store them.

IMHO, it is absolutely NUTS to allow a nine year old to to try to handle and fire an UZI, under any circumstances.  If the parents didn't know any better, the firing range personnel surely should have known better.  They should have known that a child that small couldn't properly handle that weapon.  This was supposed to be *entertainment?????*  Geez!  What is WRONG with some people???

There is a whole big difference between the right to keep and bear arms and putting an automatic weapon in the hands of a child, even for a minute!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

I salute your good sense, Butterfly


----------



## rt3 (Sep 23, 2014)

wrong again Mr. Jim, an act or person is only insane if a court says so, opinions are like the rear end of that horse, everyone has one
etc, for assault, drugs, etc. etc.    dictionaries  are a definition of idiots using terms they don't understand  ex. urban dictionary.


----------

